# ip xfrm ipsec tunnel



## for.ggame.playing (Sep 19, 2020)

I create ip-ip tunnel using ip  tunnel command, but I want it to be secure. How do I do it? I guess I should use ip xfrm


----------



## VladiBG (Sep 19, 2020)

Read this: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/ipsec.html
And after you understand it instead of racoon use strongswan as it will add the routes for you when you connect.


----------

